# Indian lake ice



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

was wondering if anyone has been by indian lake to check the ice. I heard they were fishing on 3.5 inches, any info would help thanks


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

If you hit the reserve area, be careful. I read somewhere else that a guy is keeping the ice open from Geronimos to the reserve area with his boat so he can continue to duck hunt. I am going to try and fish Long Island area this weekend.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Please,please,please keep us posted all this new gear and I'm ready to go out I have friday off and i may make the trip if i know i have good ice to fish, hell for that matter I may skip deer hunting this weekend if we have good ice and also please be carefull seems as every year i hear about someone going through up there


----------



## fishmaniac (Apr 9, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> If you hit the reserve area, be careful. I read somewhere else that a guy is keeping the ice open from Geronimos to the reserve area with his boat so he can continue to duck hunt. I am going to try and fish Long Island area this weekend.


any word on the ice indian lake yet?.....if anybody knows...pls let us know for the weekend or later next week!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

ice shanty said that there is 3-4 on the reserve and long island if anyone wants to meet up i'm gonna head up there either tommorow or sun i will check again tonight before i go to bed and in the morn before i go


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going to Indian tomorrow morning for some ice fishing, are there any places I should avoid at Moundwood, North Fork or Long Island? Thanks for any help.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

chpiq let us know how you do i plan on going on wed


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I drove around the lake on Saturday afternoon and two shanties were out near Long Island but another was on shore and he was out there but reported to me only 2-3 inches and he was just not comfortable on the thin ice and came in. The ice has melted in the shallow shore area where the first 6 feet could be trouble. For me we need like 4 inches or more but I hope to try again like the day after christmas. I will be the second guy out 50 yards behind U.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I fished sunday on long island for 5 hrs. 20 nice gills and 4 inches of ice.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Went to Indian yesterday and ice was no problem. MOst ice was 3-3.5" of clear hard ice. Only fished the Pony Island side. Saw gills being caught all day long. About 1.5 per 5 fish were keepers. Gills were on the edge of pads in about 3" water. I used wax and spikes and it was about 50/50 on the bite. I found the biggest gills in the channel by the duck blind on the edge of the pads. Tried for two hours in 6' water for saugeye but not one hit. I have a vex and I could see fish come up from the bottom, look at my lure for about 10 seconds and then go back down. Happened about 20 times. Tried swedish pimples, Vibees, rattlin spoon but no takers. No one was fishing the North Fork side. There are a few spots on the pony side that didn't look safe but if you follow other people then you should be safe.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

can anyone give an update on indian? It would save me alot of gas, was hoping to get up this coming weekend, have been wanting to but just haven't made it yet would think it would be good with lows in the teens and a high in the 20's for the weekend. Any info would be great, I wouls also b eup for meeting up with anyone who wants to go out I'm off thurs-mon so let me know


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

FishSliim said most of the lake opened up this past week due to the rain/wind. So they'd most likely be starting new.

It could happen.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I know its only been a couple days since it got cold again but wondering if there is any ice at Indian? Wanting to go over tomorrow. If not Wednesday then Saturday for sure.


----------



## Ohio Banker (Dec 24, 2008)

Long Island is the only place people are daring to fish and even that is still unsafe.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Take it for what its worth but I was told that people are icefishing Indian today. with the cold tonight it should be even better in the morning, so I'm heading out around 7 am Wednesday.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

banker.... just looked at your website and it really stinks compared to here. seems like there are 3 members. i hope your note trying to promote on this website. read some of the stickys and that is not allowed on here or in the forums.


----------

